# Cookoff in Oxford, NC, raise funds for a good cause



## mosaicsmoker (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi,

  The Masonic Home for Children in Oxford, NC has a homecoming celebration for all their alumni each year. It's a big event with parades and other events. One of the events is a BBQ cookoff with teams from surrounding states. The event raises much-needed funds for the children.  It's open to both masonic and non-masonic teams. You can find out more info from their brochure: http://mhc-oxford.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/BBQBrochure_2016v3.pdf

Cheers,

Keith Morgan


----------

